# Issues with @icloud.com and @me.com email addresses



## Joe Blow (19 July 2022)

Apple is a right pain in the rear end. We are having issues with @icloud.com and @me.com email addresses bouncing thread notification emails. The problem is that if email addresses continue to bounce notification emails the system restricts the ASF account until the email address is updated to one that doesn't bounce.

If you are one of the poor souls using one of these email addresses then either turn off email notifications or change to another email address.

I will update this thread when this issue is eventually resolved.


----------



## henrietta (19 July 2022)

Thanks !


----------

